# Floating plants that don't disintegrate..?



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Wonder if anyone could suggest a floating plant for me.

I am looking for something that isn't going to double in size within a month, and isn't too fragile that it is clogging filters etc. oops and easily found locally.

This will be going in a piranha tank primarily for shade. The lighting will also be subdued with an 18" T8 tube on a 40B tank, which will also have some anubias on driftwood.

I had a floating plant before in one of my other tanks, and any time I did maintenance and so much as touched the plant to move it out of the way it would break up, and bits everywhere.

I know not for a cichlid tank.. but thought I'd ask anyways!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Pistia stratiotes or Shell Flower is a nice floating plant that holds up nicely and will develop long roots. I had some in a 30G tank for awhile but eventually removed it due to overcrowding. Sometimes sold as a pond plant.


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

What about wisteria? *** got it planted but I know it can be floated and it seems pretty stout.I find mine in lfs thats quite common around states.5 bucks for a 20 inch plant


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Dwarf lettuce, frogbit, lily pad, water hyacinth...


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Wisteria looks like the stuff I should be looking at, may try amazon frogbit as well


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

My wisteria grows somedays at a rate of 1-2 inches a day.Crazy


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Please scratch Pistia stratiotes off the list, I just found out it is on the invasive species list, at least in the U.S.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Alabama, California, Connecticut, Florida, South Carolina, Texas. 6 state's, and firefighter5 looks like your one of them.
http://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=PIST2

Shame, i can't imagine it lasting a single winter in Conn.


----------

